# Linux PC, which USB 2 ch hardware?



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

Am crazy about clean 2 channel sound output to my high-end Pioneer setup (yes, it is possible..., IMHO).

Under XP I was able to get it with foobar software playing my flac files. I used TUrtleBeach Micro Advantage USB sound card with optical output which gave a desired clean sound.

Now I have completely migrated to Linux (LinuxMint distro) format, but the TBMA has no linux driver and sound has a annoying clicking sound (like playing old LP). 

Can any gurus recommend a USB card solution (<$100 if possible) with optical output for the Linux format? 

I have old Chaintech AV710 sound card with optical output that I may try if someone can verify it will work also.

thanks in advance, Merry X-mas.

gychang


----------

